# TT club mag?



## whispering john (Mar 24, 2013)

I paid for 1 year membership at TT13 had 1 mag only when do I get the next?????? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

You should have it in the next week or so I would think. I read that it went to print the other day


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Won't be long now.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Have you got your copy yet?


----------

